# Vado a lezioni/Vado alle lezioni



## Lituano

Salve ragazzi! Lo so che si dice "Vado a lezione"  però volevo sapere se si può dire al plurale con la preposizione semplice "a" e poi con quella articolata "alle":  "Vado a lezioni"/ "Vado alle lezioni"? Grazie.


----------



## violadaprile

Certo 
Vado alle lezioni che il Tal professore sta tenendo all'accademia e le trovo interessantissime.

In genere però è più comune con "prendo".
Prendo lezioni di tennis, yoga, o qualsiasi altra cosa


----------



## francisgranada

Se voglio dire p.e. "Domani mattina vado _a/alla _lezione d'italiano",  qual è la forma più "naturale"?


----------



## Nunou

"Vado a lezioni" non lo direi. Forse direi "vado alle lezioni di ..." nel senso che le frequento tutte.
Però mi viene più naturale dire "frequento/assisto-vado a.. tutte le lezioni di...(italiano.. greco, latino ecc.)"
Se parlo di una sola cosa, in effetti direi " vado a lezione di ..."

Francis, penso che puoi usare entrambe le espressioni "_domattina vado a lezione d'italiano / vado alla lezione d'italiano_". Credo però che la prima è più generica (dici a qualcuno che stai andando a scuola per imparare l'italiano) mentre la seconda è più specifica (intende quella precisa/particolare lezione). Ma sentiamo cosa ne dicono anche gli altri...


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Nunou, hai capito prefettamente la mia domanda. Ora mi viene in mente una situazione, diciamo, un po' piu concreta o particolare:

- Domani alle dieci andiamo al mare. Vieni anche tu?
- Purtroppo no ...  alle dieci devo andare _a/alla _lezione d'italiano.

In questo caso, spontaneamente (da non madrelingua) preferirei "a lezione", ma non sono sicuro ... Insomma, non è che voglio accentuare che si tratta appunto della lezione d'italiano, ma piuttosto voglio esprimere il fatto che devo andare a una certa lezione (qualsiasi sia) e quindi non posso andare al mare ...


----------



## Nunou

Francis,
guarda che in sostanza non cambia molto, quindi non starei a crucciarmi più di tanto. Dì pure vado a lezione d'italiano, è corretto e oltretutto ti viene più spontaneo.

Per farti un esempio concreto, se nella stessa fascia d'orario ci fossero lezioni di materie diverse e tu scegliessi di andare a quella d'italiano anziché quella d'inglese, allora sarebbe meglio dire alle 10.00 vado "alla lezione d'italiano" perché appunto... specifichi la tua scelta (anche se in realtà la specifichi già con "italiano")...... forse sarebbe stato meglio farti l'esempio con vado alla lezione del Prof. X anziché del Prof. Y...

Spero solo di non averti ulteriormente confuso le idee...ciao!


----------



## francisgranada

Nunou said:


> ...  Spero solo di non averti ulteriormente confuso le idee...ciao!



No, in assoluto! Anzi, quello che dici corrisponde perfettamente alle mie "idee"  ...

Francis.


----------



## Nunou

Francis,
spero solo di averti detto cose giuste, forse a te sembrerà strano...ma da quando frequento questo forum, sono sempre più piena di dubbi anche io! Poco male, i dubbi sorgono anche ai madrelingua nel momento in cui si "comincia a porsi/o si cerca di rispondere a" domande che riguardano cose solo apparentemente ovvie...e prima o poi si risolvono.

Vai...che tu sei già bravissimo così!!


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Viol. e Nunou! Siete molto gentili a spiegare le cose le quale noi stranieri a volte non possiamo capire bene perché, p.es., la lingua lituana non prevede l`uso delle preposizioni come "a", "alla" ecc. Grazie ancora.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Lituano! Hai ragione, aggiungo solo che p.e. nella mia lingua madre esistono gli articoli, non ostante ciò ci sono differenze nell'uso, anche se diciamo "piccole", ma ci sono. Infine, anche tra l'italiano, spagnolo e francese ci sono delle "piccole" differenze in questo caso ... Insomma, voglio dire che le tue domande sono utili e le apprezzo.


----------



## pizzi

Aggiungo qualche sfumatura a ciò che ha detto Nunou .



francisgranada said:


> - Domani alle dieci andiamo al mare. Vieni anche tu?
> - Purtroppo no ...  alle dieci devo andare _a/alla _lezione d'italiano.



Alle dieci devo andare _a _lezione d'italiano (il discorso finisce qui).
Alle dieci devo andare _alla _lezione d'italiano sui verbi servili; non li so usare, e non posso assolutamente perderla!
Alle dieci devo andare _alla _lezione d'italiano che terrà Luca Serianni al Circolo dei Chiacchieroni: un'occasione unica!


----------



## Lituano

pizzi said:


> Aggiungo qualche sfumatura a ciò che ha detto Nunou .
> 
> 
> 
> Alle dieci devo andare _a _lezione d'italiano (il discorso finisce qui).
> Alle dieci devo andare _alla _lezione d'italiano sui verbi servili; non li so usare, e non posso assolutamente perderla!
> Alle dieci devo andare _alla _lezione d'italiano che terrà Luca Serianni al Circolo dei Chiacchieroni: un'occasione unica!



Ciao Pizzi! grazie della tua spiegazione. Pensavo che tutto fosse chiaro ed invece...  Se si tratta di una lezione specifica non dovrebbe essere "Vado alla lezione d`italiano"?  Se no, sarei molto grato se mi spiegassi il perche`. Ti ringrazio in anticipo. Saluti!


----------



## Nunou

Lituano, 

Vado alla lezione d'italiano _sui verbi servili ecc. / che terrà Luca Serianni ecc_. le parti in rosso specificano a quale lezione d'italiano andrai. 

Nel primo esempio dato da Pizzi vuoi dire semplicemente dove vai...non a quale lezione vai. Non confondere con quello che avevo detto io nell'intervento no. 6.

Pizzi ha fatto degli esempi più concreti ma in realtà è difficile dare regole precise soprattutto "a parole"..ma ora mi viene in mente che, qui sopra, ho praticamene appena scritto che, in caso d'indecisione, basta porsi le seguenti domande: 

*Dove* vado? Vado *a*...lezione d'italiano 
*A quale* lezione vado? Vado alla lezione di...

La risposta in linea di massima è quella giusta.

Ciao.


----------



## francisgranada

Lituano said:


> Ciao Pizzi! ... Se si tratta di una lezione specifica non dovrebbe essere "Vado alla lezione d`italiano"? Se no, sarei molto grato se mi spiegassi il perche` ....


Non sono Pizzi ... ma ci provo anch'io, sperando che la mia spiegazione sarà accettabile anche dai madrelingua.

Per semplicità, partiamo dal mio esempio:
- Domani alle dieci andiamo al mare. Vieni anche tu?
- Purtroppo no ...  alle dieci devo andare _a _lezione d'italiano.

Secondo me, qui_ non si tratta di una lezione specifica,_ piuttosto di _un tipo di lezione _o, diciamo, d'un _tipo di "attività"_ che si chiama "lezione d'italiano" (un termine più o meno generale). Un po' come nel caso di "devo andar a scuola" (senza articolo), perché non è importante di quale scuola si tratta. Invece, quando questa "lezione d'italiano" viene concretizzata in qualche modo, sia esplicito o meno, si deve usare l'articolo, p.e.:

- Domani vai a lezione d'italiano?
- Sì, domani vado alla lezione d'italiano della professoressa Anastasia de Pizzi.


----------



## francisgranada

Nunou said:


> ...
> *Dove* vado? Vado *a*...lezione d'italiano
> *A quale* lezione vado? Vado alla lezione di...



Un buon approccio. Quindi (se non mi sbaglio) potrebbe funzionare anche così:

- Domani vai a lezione d'italiano? _(= dove)
_- No, domani vado alla lezione di lituano.  _ (= a quale lezione)
_


----------



## pizzi

Ottimi Nu & francis !

Lit, produco un'altra sfumatura: la professoressa Anastasia de' Pizzi fa ripetizione agli studenti somari.

Dove vai? 
_A lezione d'italiano dalla de' Pizzi _(s'intende che ci passi tutto un ciclo di studio, e la de' Pizzi è un'abitazione con dentro un'insegnante tenace)_.
Alla lezione d'italiano che* fa/tiene* la de' Pizzi_ (candidata al Nobel svariate volte).

Scusa, Lit-aliano non l'ho inventato io


----------



## Lituano

Cari amici, grazie a voi tutti della vostra pazienza a spiegarmi. Sono vecchio e stupido caprone... Pensavo che "la lezione d`italiano" trattasse come una lezione specifica. Ecco dove mi sono sbagliato!!! Grazie ancora. Cordiali saluti!


----------



## Nunou

Lit,
non sei un vecchio e stupido caprone....stai solo imparando!!! 

Cordiali saluti anche te!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Mi rendo conto che si tratta di un intervento tardivo  ... ma non ho resistito! Scusatemi! 
Sono d'accordo con Nunou : difficile stabilire una regola precisa.
Entrambe le versioni possono, a parere mio, andare bene e molto dipende dal grado di conoscenza che l'interlocutore ha delle nostre abitudini. 

Esemplifico:
"Non posso venire al parco, Lit: devo _andare a lezione d'italiano"_ ... (sai, dalla de' Pizzi/a casa del professore/a scuola);
"Non posso venire al parco, Lit: devo _andare alla lezione d'italiano_" ... (sai, la mia solita lezione del mercoledì).


----------



## Lituano

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi rendo conto che si tratta di un intervento tardivo  ... ma non ho resistito! Scusatemi!
> Sono d'accordo con Nunou : difficile stabilire una regola precisa.
> Entrambe le versioni possono, a parere mio, andare bene e molto dipende dal grado di conoscenza che l'interlocutore ha delle nostre abitudini.
> 
> Esemplifico:
> "Non posso venire al parco, Lit: devo _andare a lezione d'italiano"_ ... (sai, dalla de' Pizzi/a casa del professore/a scuola);
> "Non posso venire al parco, Lit: devo _andare alla lezione d'italiano_" ... (sai, la mia solita lezione del mercoledì).


Quindi "la lezione d`italiano" si può trattare anche come una lezione specifica?! Dipende che cosa si ha in mente? O una semplice lezione d`italiano o una lezione che è molto importante a me? Ho capito bene? No?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Non volevo scombinare nulla, Lit   ... volevo solo ribadire che le regole generali (ottimamente spiegate negli interventi precedenti) benché chiare, lasciano spazio a varie possibilità. 
E' difficile stabilire una regola precisa: nel mio secondo esempio, il parlante si rivolge ad una persona che conosce le abitudini del suo interlocutore e quest'ultimo può limitarsi a dire "non posso venire al parco, devo andare alla lezione d'italiano" sottintendendo "che, tu sai, ho ogni mercoledì".


----------



## Nunou

Lituano...pensa al giochetto delle domande e risposte...vedrai che in questo caso tutte e due le possibilità in effetti sono possibili. Dipende solo da cosa vuoi dire...


----------



## francisgranada

Lituano said:


> Quindi "la lezione d`italiano" si può trattare anche come una lezione specifica?! Dipende che cosa si ha in mente?  ... Ho capito bene? ...



Direi di sì ...


----------



## Lituano

Penso di aver capito... Grazie di cuore a tutti!


----------

